# Growing oranges in Rockport? Sandy Soil?



## MENOSQUEEZYHARDHEADZ (Oct 28, 2005)

I have a orange tree in a pot that is about 2-3 years old and I want to transplant it in the ground. However every other citrus tree i have planted has died. The soil in Rockport is 95 percent sand. I dont want this one to die if I plant it directly in soil. Any pointers on what I could possibly be doing wrong? Any and all help greatly appreciated.


----------



## Mantaray (Aug 29, 2004)

Here is everything you want to know about planting citrus tree. http://www.wikihow.com/Grow-Citrus-Fruits

For me, it's simple, dig a hole twice the size of the pot's diameter and a twice as deep as the pot. Since you have sandy soil, you may not need to dig as deep. Discard the clay soil (my case). Fill the bottom of the hole with a mixture of compost & potting soil. Plant the tree, water, fill with potting soil. I used up to three 1-cubic ft of potting soil combined with 1 cubic ft of compost for good bottom drainage. So far so good for my dwarf Satsuma orange tree and a good size 6ft tall lemon tree that I have been growing in a big pot for years.


----------



## milagro (Dec 4, 2004)

We have attempted to plant citrus trees numerous times at our place in Rockport, only to be later disappointed. My cousin ran a fruit stand in Estes many years ago, and I can remember how he told us several times that citrus would not grow in the sandy conditions and he was right! 

One of our fishing buds who resides in Palm harbor has a couple of small citrus trees, but they only seem to have lost all growth potential and the fruit doesnt seem to ripen fully.

Good luck to you and if you find something out, please let us know.


----------



## Speck Tackler (May 28, 2004)

First off, I know very little about fruit trees in Rockport. A few months ago I bought a lot in Rockport and it has blood oranges, valencia oranges, mandarin oranges, naval oranges, pineapple, guava, limes, and key limes. I know they grow because I have them. One of the orange trees is probably 8 ft. tall and loaded with oranges. We did lose a lime tree this summer and I don't really know why other than the drought.


----------



## rodwade (Feb 13, 2007)

you could always build a large container and raise it above ground. You can make a raised bed which I saw online to grow them in.


----------



## Ready.Fire.Aim (Sep 22, 2009)

I raise a lot of citrus, one of my primary hobbies. Sandy soil with large grains doesn't hold moisture so unless it has some other soil (clay, silt, etc) as a subsoil layer within 12", you will need to frequently water. Daily to thoroughly wet the root zone for first four to six months, then 3 times a week (unless it rains). Mulch a radius of 3 feet at least 6 inches deep all around the tree to help hold moisture.

You could add soil amendments such as compost, peat moss, moisture absorbant crystals (like used in diapers) & sold at garden centers, or vermiculite. All will help give it a better chance of survival. 

Buy a tree with the largest container you can afford, cut the top back 1/3 at transplant to help the root zone establish whil supporting a smaller top.

Good luck,
Louis


----------



## Nokillbill (Nov 27, 2006)

Citrus Information by John Panzarella - THE CITRUS PAGE


----------

